# How much weight have you gained becoming a driver?



## RicoTasso (Apr 12, 2019)

I'll cut to the chase, I already had a Dad Bod before I started driving, but now in the 3 almost 4 years I've been doing this I've put on quite a gut. I don't eat fast food. I bring a homemade sandwich and some almonds and fruit to snack on while I drive. Yeah ok I like to have a beer at the end of the day. Who doesn't right? But damn why can't I see my feet anymore? For anybody else that one beer, ok maybe a couple shouldn't matter that much but when you consider that all we do is sit in our cars most the day, it does. Ok yeah I do the get out of my car and walk around bit, but when soon as I get a ping, that's the end of that! I need the money! In my market pings are pretty consistent the hours I work.

Still, when I get home I am too tired too do much else but sit in front of the TV and unwind with a beer, and yeah I have a decent diner, chicken or steak mostly, but boy those beer carbs really add up!

With the loss of Surge, rate cuts, and oversaturation everywhere, most of us have to drive even longer hours than ever just to make ends meet. I thought about joining a gym but I don't even know how I would work it into my schedule. Do I have to change my entire diet to cut out all carbs and, get rid of....not my beer?! I'm curious what other's routines are.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I grew up on PBR. Can’t get rid of that. I walk up 41 stairs 20 times a day where I live almost every day and take a 30 minute infrared sauna most days. 

I eat high protein low carb meals for the most part and drink lots of water. It keeps my weight in check.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've actually been losing weight due to my diet..


----------



## RicoTasso (Apr 12, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I've actually been losing weight due to my diet..


Which is? I've been thinking of trying that South Beach diet.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

South Beach, or any low carb diet works wonders. 

I've lost 100 pounds and kept it off for years by rarely deviating from the principle. Went from 285 to 185 in 6 months.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

I live off the water and mints I buy for the passengers. Lost 85 pounds


----------



## RicoTasso (Apr 12, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> South Beach, or any low carb diet works wonders.
> 
> I've lost 100 pounds and kept it off for years by rarely deviating from the principle. Went from 285 to 185 in 6 months.


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The key is to remember this, that one "bad meal" will undo 5 days of eating correctly.

So, before you decide to eat that pizza and ice cream after drinking 12 beers, think about it first. If you're dying of hunger while driving, go to Starbucks and eat their Sous Vide Egg Bites.


----------



## RicoTasso (Apr 12, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> The key is to remember this, that one "bad meal" will undo 5 days of eating correctly.
> 
> So, before you decide to eat that pizza and ice cream after drinking 12 beers, think about it first.


Yeah I heard that. Throws the body out of "Keytosis?" Anyway a buddy of mine lost 80 lbs on the Keto diet.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

All 10 guys in our that started a year ago have lost an average of 5 to 12 pounds. Myself lost 8. New guys also dropping. Reason is we only drink alcohol days we don't drive. Now becoming a habit not to drink. 
Cut down on alcohol and see.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Keto diet, South Beach, they are all the same.

When you are on a low carb diet you only drink vodka, or whisky, straight up or with soda water. I can drink 4-5 vodka's for 70 calories each and zero carbs and get buzzed now because of the low carb diet......before I could pound back twice as much easily.


----------



## RicoTasso (Apr 12, 2019)

Yeah I was hoping I wasn't going to have to give up my beer, but I know its loaded with carbs. Likewise my goto quick dinner, Moro de Habichuelas (Rice with Beans) ?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I do not miss beer at all. Nor do I miss rice and/or beans.

Breakfast is always 3 hard boiled eggs, a cup of 1% cottage cheese, and a coffee (300 cal). You WILL NOT be hungry for 6 hours at least.

Lunch is a piece of chicken/beef and broccoli, etc, or a couple of protein shakes (Premier Protein from Costco)........sometimes I use cold turkey slices, dill pickles, 2 x Laughing Cow cheese pieces, 2 x Wasa crackers and Roma tomatoes (400 cal).

Dinner is always a large salad with shrimps, or chicken, or tofu, etc......and no dressing (300 cal).

I stick to 1,000 cal a day now and have forever.......it's easy to do. If I know I am going out with the guys later in the day I skip dinner and count my 70 calories per drink instead. Trust me, you cannot over drink on this program as your body adapts really quick and you will get buzzed faster than you used to. I'm buzzed after 6 vodka/soda (420 cal) now.

As a footnote, if you do this for 2 weeks, and then eat really bad for a meal, your body will **** with you so bad afterwards, that you won't want to do it again. You will lose 15 pounds in the first 2 weeks. I can strip 25 pounds a month off my body consistently.


----------



## RicoTasso (Apr 12, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I do not miss beer at all. Nor do I miss rice and/or beans.
> 
> Breakfast is always 3 hard boiled eggs, a cup of 1% cottage cheese, and a coffee (300 cal). You WILL NOT be hungry for 6 hours at least.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I'm going to try this. The beer will be easier to give up than the rice and beans though.?

What about cholesterol though? You aren't worried about the eggs?

Oh yeah. The broccoli...broccoli gives me gas. Got any ways to combat that while I'm driving. I don't want to crop dust my pax.:roflmao:


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My cholesterol blood tests are good......it's a non-issue.

Don't eat brocolli then....try cauliflower or other GREEN veggies except peas, as they are starchy.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Never heard the term Dad Bod. That’s funny. When a guy gains weight, especially in the mid section, he has a Dad Bod with man boobs. Yet when women gain weight they’ve told they’re fat. 

I’ve lost weight, but that’s because I was doing delivery before R/S and walked more than I sat. I’m also too poor now to eat a lot. But drinking a lot of water and staying away from processed foods has always helped me not gain weight.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

RicoTasso said:


> View attachment 313660
> 
> 
> I'll cut to the chase, I already had a Dad Bod before I started driving, but now in the 3 almost 4 years I've been doing this I've put on quite a gut. I don't eat fast food. I bring a homemade sandwich and some almonds and fruit to snack on while I drive. Yeah ok I like to have a beer at the end of the day. Who doesn't right? But damn why can't I see my feet anymore? For anybody else that one beer, ok maybe a couple shouldn't matter that much but when you consider that all we do is sit in our cars most the day, it does. Ok yeah I do the get out of my car and walk around bit, but when soon as I get a ping, that's the end of that! I need the money! In my market pings are pretty consistent the hours I work.
> ...


Bro, I love PBR! You just described me minus the healthy sandwich. ? I feel your pain. I've put on 30


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

189 pounds at present but have been as bad as 240 pounds working at a non driving job. Too many good lunches. 
This job will kill you if you let it and nothing is a problem until it is. You don't think about diet and exercise you can kiss a good 20-30 years of life good bye


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i think i'm about 195 right now. usually 180 when in good shape and just doing core exercise and either running or hiking, or 190-200 when i'm hitting the gym regularly.

at 6'1 i'm aight but i do have belly fat, and have been thinking about cutting that weight out over the next month or two just doing my regular routine i used to do.

my biggest reason for the weight gain is probably not eating much during my shift then getting home late and stuffing myself with warm comfort food. my go to atm is a large plate of loaded nachos :tongue smile:


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> I do not miss beer at all. Nor do I miss rice and/or beans.
> 
> Breakfast is always 3 hard boiled eggs, a cup of 1% cottage cheese, and a coffee (300 cal). You WILL NOT be hungry for 6 hours at least.
> 
> ...


I don't eat breakfast. Only Coffee (BLACK) and sometimes fruit.
I eat a salad (with croutons, and protein on it like Fish or Ham or Chicken) for lunch.
I am on my feet for much of my day-job, but not doing anything remotely considered 'hard labour' (Laboratory Chemist standing at a bench)
I eat whatever I feel like for dinner (a mixture of home-cooked Veggies, Protein, Rice/Starch). I don't eat a dessert very often, maybe once a week.
I only have about 5 burgers a year (Five Guys is my kryptonite), Pizza once a month or so, I used to make my own, now I order from the local.
I have about 5 pints of beer a week. Some wine, some hard liquor.
I exercise (moderately) a couple times a week.
I've been between 160 and 175lbs from my 30s and well into my 40s. (I'm 5'10")

I don't eat sugary snacks, fast food (excecpt for the occaional indulgence at the aforementioned 5Guys), processed/boxed food, or anything loaded with sugar or salt (OK, I have some chips every now and again, and if I have a weakness, it is fresh sourdough bread from the local bakery, crusted in salt and baked to a smooth dense centre).

I buy fresh veggies and meat (both are expensive, but very much worth it, I cook according to in-store specials, and combine loyalty programs, etc. etc.), and cook almost all meals at home myself. Leftover meat ends up on the daily salad greens for lunch.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The secret as tempting as it is, is to stop eating the riders


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> The secret as tempting as it is, is to stop eating the riders


But they taste like chicken :frown:


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Compare the cost of all food you purchase to how many minimum fare rides you’d have to give to pay for said food. Guaranteed appetite suppressant.

Works wonders, especially if your rates are as low as mine.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

RicoTasso said:


> View attachment 313660
> 
> 
> I'll cut to the chase, I already had a Dad Bod before I started driving, but now in the 3 almost 4 years I've been doing this I've put on quite a gut. I don't eat fast food. I bring a homemade sandwich and some almonds and fruit to snack on while I drive. Yeah ok I like to have a beer at the end of the day. Who doesn't right? But damn why can't I see my feet anymore? For anybody else that one beer, ok maybe a couple shouldn't matter that much but when you consider that all we do is sit in our cars most the day, it does. Ok yeah I do the get out of my car and walk around bit, but when soon as I get a ping, that's the end of that! I need the money! In my market pings are pretty consistent the hours I work.
> ...


For 30 minutes before starting driving, swap all 4 tyres on your car.
Initially it'll take an hour or two.
Then over a few weeks as you build speed, you'll get it down to about 30 mins.
Best workout there is - free, work up a sweat, and all the extra miles you'll get out of the tyres.
You'll have a David Hasselhoff body come summer. 
Think of all the tips from the bikini-clad beachgoers, and I'm not talking about the dudes.



Invisible said:


> Never heard the term Dad Bod. That's funny. When a guy gains weight, especially in the mid section, he has a Dad Bod with man boobs. Yet when women gain weight they've told they're fat.
> 
> I've lost weight, but that's because I was doing delivery before R/S and walked more than I sat. I'm also too poor now to eat a lot. But drinking a lot of water and staying away from processed foods has always helped me not gain weight.


Here in Oz, we call them Mum Bods & Dad Bods. You know, equality and all. Sorry, I meant Mom Bods, not Mum Bods. It's really the same as fatass, not much difference, just a little bit on PC.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I do not miss beer at all. Nor do I miss rice and/or beans.
> 
> Breakfast is always 3 hard boiled eggs, a cup of 1% cottage cheese, and a coffee (300 cal). You WILL NOT be hungry for 6 hours at least.
> 
> ...


Great lunch ideas!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

RicoTasso said:


> View attachment 313660
> 
> 
> I'll cut to the chase, I already had a Dad Bod before I started driving, but now in the 3 almost 4 years I've been doing this I've put on quite a gut. I don't eat fast food. I bring a homemade sandwich and some almonds and fruit to snack on while I drive. Yeah ok I like to have a beer at the end of the day. Who doesn't right? But damn why can't I see my feet anymore? For anybody else that one beer, ok maybe a couple shouldn't matter that much but when you consider that all we do is sit in our cars most the day, it does. Ok yeah I do the get out of my car and walk around bit, but when soon as I get a ping, that's the end of that! I need the money! In my market pings are pretty consistent the hours I work.
> ...


Its hard bacause we are sitting all day. Time for me to start going to the gym again.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I didn't do your poll, cause there was no 'none' answer.

In about 3 months, I have not gained any weight.
Still at #158. 
I do swim Masters 3 x a week in the morning with a group at the Y.
I'm 58 years young.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

The Texan said:


> I didn't do your poll, cause there was no 'none' answer.
> 
> In about 3 months, I have not gained any weight.
> Still at #158.
> ...


.
Something to be said for swimming. Picked up what I thought was an extremely fit 60 year old from the airport and he was competing in a masters competition in my city. Was seriously envious of how fit healthy and strong he looked. Turned out he was 85 and took up swimming 18 months ago after suffering a stroke. I was just amazed.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

The Texan said:


> I didn't do your poll, cause there was no 'none' answer.
> 
> In about 3 months, I have not gained any weight.
> Still at #158.
> ...


Swimming is the best exercise. No impact. And lap swimming works most major muscle groups really effectively.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

How can you afford to gain weight on an Uber driver salary?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

UberAdrian said:


> How can you afford to gain weight on an Uber driver salary?


The cheapest foods have lots of starch...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Didn’t do your poll because there is no “lost” option.

I am tall with a large frame so always hid my true weight pretty well. No one would have guessed how heavy I actually got. Have done every diet known to man. Every one of them works until you can’t stick to the restrictions anymore. After the last “diet” several years ago swore I would never do another one.

Take a look at the old fashioned FDA food pyramid. It works. In the last 2 years I went from 315 to 250 and still slowly losing with no special diet but disciplined sensible eating.
1). Except for Saturday night dinner out with family, if it didn’t come from my house/kitchen I don’t eat it or drink it.
2). Cut out every bit of sugar possible, like a fanatic.
3). Limit carbs.
4). Drink a lot of water
5). Eat 3 meals and eliminate snacks.

That simple. Works wonders for me. Tough at first and now is normal for me. Would lose even more if I didn’t have 2-3 beers a night!


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

I roll out of bed, make coffee into a travel mug, and am wheels-up within 15 minutes. If I stop to eat, I'd be really slow getting out the door. I've lost a few lbs since I started driving rideshare.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

The Texan said:


> I didn't do your poll, cause there was no 'none' answer.
> 
> In about 3 months, I have not gained any weight.
> Still at #158.
> ...


0 is less than 10


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I eat no breakfast, a small lunch, a big dinner, then a huge snack before bed. About the worst possible diet.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Damn it Rico, I sent you that photo in confidence! This is some BS..


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I eat no breakfast, a small lunch, a big dinner, then a huge snack before bed. About the worst possible diet.


i'm on your diet, except I add a bourbon with my late night snack


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I’m guessing most Uber Drivers are losing weight, because they can no longer afford to eat! :biggrin:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I eat no breakfast, a small lunch, a big dinner, then a huge snack before bed. About the worst possible diet.


Pretty much exactly the same here. Sometimes only dinner.

My weight has remained the same regardless for a long time. Without beer I'd be better off.

Our apartment building just opened up their new gym, I have zero excuses for not losing a few pounds now.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I have a hard time staying under two hundred. I was 175lbs my entire adult life (30-32 inch waist), but when I hit 50 I started getting fat. I had the flu in January and lost a lot of weight from not eating. I kind of took advantage of having my stomach shrink to the size of an apple and lost a couple of extra pounds after I was over the flu just by eating tiny amounts of food at a time. But I have pigged out a few times since then so my stomach is no longer shrunken up (I could store a Volkswagen Beetle in there) and I am really struggling to not regain the weight I have lost. I may have to, uh.... oh, it is so hard to say this... I may have to start... start exercising.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm young (24) so I'm cheating but I'm at 1y3mo driving and have not budged from 155


----------



## bulbous bob (Nov 14, 2016)

Actually, I've lost weight


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> How can you afford to gain weight on an Uber driver salary?


Mickey D's


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Damn, no option for "I've lost weight"? 

I'm down 70 lbs since July of last year. Should be down another 70 by end of the year. But will see it's been slow going the end of winter lol. Thankfully spring has arrived and hiking season is coming.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

All these drivers that sit in their car and make riders load the luggage is the beginning of gaining weight. The other day, I watched a older lady trying to maneuver her luggage out of the trunk while the driver was sitting their watching in the rear view mirror. I am out of my car as much as possible and that includes running some luggage to a door step if the rider has their hands full.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

I went from 240 to 280 in the 3 years i have been driving


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I’ve lost weight. Who can afford food on these wages??!!


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

If anything I probably lose weight because I’m less likely to eat heavy meals on drive nights. Can’t go wrong with surving off Panera’s tomato soup and chipwich for dessert.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

Carblar said:


> I live off the water and mints I buy for the passengers. Lost 85 pounds


 ya i dont have time to eat. too many beeps hahahaha



goneubering said:


> I've lost weight. Who can afford food on these wages??!!


 exactly

I would say i eat less know as I am disgusted how humans behave. I work out most of the time before driving and i eat healthy so. I will maybe loose not gain weight.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

If you have extra food because your market still has non-fake old old surge, don't gain weight! Save it for retirement.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Damn, everyone is talking about diet. A consistent exercise program will do wonders for your metabolism and sex life that you can basically eat anything you want. Get your heart rate up to 160 for 20 mins everyday and that's about all you have to do. I run 2 miles, do push-ups and sit-ups everyday before my morning shower. It's cheap, fast and easy. No gym membership required, no expensive home exercise equipment. Just try to find a park and run in grass not hard pavement. I'm almost 57 years old 6'2" 227lbs. Been the exact same since my mid 20's when I put on some man weight from my skinny a** high school days.


----------



## 64opel (Sep 4, 2017)

My love handles increased


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

RicoTasso said:


> View attachment 313660
> 
> 
> I'll cut to the chase, I already had a Dad Bod before I started driving, but now in the 3 almost 4 years I've been doing this I've put on quite a gut. I don't eat fast food. I bring a homemade sandwich and some almonds and fruit to snack on while I drive. Yeah ok I like to have a beer at the end of the day. Who doesn't right? But damn why can't I see my feet anymore? For anybody else that one beer, ok maybe a couple shouldn't matter that much but when you consider that all we do is sit in our cars most the day, it does. Ok yeah I do the get out of my car and walk around bit, but when soon as I get a ping, that's the end of that! I need the money! In my market pings are pretty consistent the hours I work.
> ...


Lost weight.... I ditched carbs, and I don't really eat anything while driving. Few nuts/seeds here and there.


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

i was a consistent weight while doing uber..then had to stop and went to a full time job...now ive put on a good 15 pounds.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have been losing weight as well. 50+ pounds and 6 inches from my waist. I get zero calories from drinking liquids. I only drink water and unsweet brewed iced tea. I still eat all the foods I love. I just have reduced the portion sizes. Over the last year I have cut my portions by more than half. For example a large meat lovers pizza from Papa Johns I would easily consume 5 slices, so I cut back to 4 slices, and a little while later down to 3 slices. A few weeks later 2 slices. Now I get my pizza cut into 10 slices instead of 8 and eat 2 slices.

I did this with everything I ate, slowly cut back portions sizes as time went on. Not starving my self but always leaving myself slightly hungry and as soon as my stomach shrank enough that I was no longer hungry I would cut back more. I am now at a point where I am eating based on my bodies need for energy. I feel better than I have in a long time. It also makes it a lot easier to get away from the food choices that are not so healthy. I find my self making healthier choices by choice not need to diet.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I gained 4 lbs over Easter weekend, but that food was good. Hitting the gym tonight.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

I am 167lb at 6 feet height, trying to lose to 162, which is my desired target. The fattest I ever got was 176.

The secret to weight loss/control is simple. EAT LESS WORK MORE.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Do yourself a favor; join a gym, go in the morning before you begin work and just focus on doing cardio. Cut out the carbs and stop eating heavy meals after 7 PM. The weight will then begin to drop off you. 

I gained about 25 pounds and it took nearly 3 months to take it off. But it was worth the effort.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Reading thru comments.. Not sure if i missed this... Someone said all the low carb diets are the same.. Thats true..

Working out is also essential though.
Simple... Pushups, crunchs, pullups, sit ups, bicycle kicks...power walking, running ( on a real road.. Not a treadmill) is just as important.

Like the post above me says.. Join a gym if it helps. Joining a gym helped me initally to learn and understand and get encourgement to push thru. Once you get into a routine.. You can do it without the gym though

Ive gotten muscle mass since driving for uber cause... Ive allowed myself more time to work out.

Create a 1hr workout routine and follow it atleast every other day

For me:

Monday is upper body
Tue is cardio
Wed is legs
Thur is cardio
Fri is overall core strength
Sat is upper body.
Sunday is cardio for 30min.

Make a workout routine..stick to eat.
You loose the weight and feel much better too :biggrin:


----------

